# NSFW comics for sexual devients



## Brimm (Sep 28, 2011)

I was looking for some furry NSFW webcomics I can get for free, so far I've got 
Jack
Peter is the Wolf
Concession
I've read a few others but I don't know the names.  If you know of any please leave me a link, Yuri Yaoi and whatever are all good for me.


P.S.  sorry I know there must be other pages like this but I didn't find any.:smile:


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2011)

à² _à²


----------



## Aetius (Sep 28, 2011)

I just......no.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 28, 2011)

Encyclopediadramatica.ch is probably your best bet. If it's perverse, ED has a link to it "for the lulz."


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 29, 2011)

FAF is not your personal fap-finder service, and at any rate, most comics keep the porn out of the free, online version in the hopes that you'll cough up the cash for the paid version.


----------



## BRN (Sep 29, 2011)

If you're looking for pornography, a running comic generally mixes in adult material either as mere occasional fan service, or for literary merit. You'd be better off looking for scanned copies of doujins or similar. They're generally available on booru websites.


----------

